# Flame in venturi!!!



## gomie1984 (Jan 5, 2013)

I just got a smoker with a venturi type burner.  The problem is that somehow a flame will burn inside the venturi opening.  The smoker manual says that means there is an obstruction in the venturi.  However, this is a brand new smoker and there is certainly nothing blocking the venturi openings.  I feel like this might have something to do with excessive wind somehow causing a draft that leads to propane coming out of the venturi and being ignited by the burner flame.  I am having trouble finding anything online about this problem.  Any suggestions?


----------



## gomie1984 (Jan 5, 2013)

It's a Masterbuilt 7-in-1 gas/charcoal smoker, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## linguica (Jan 5, 2013)

Almost sounds like a lack of gas pressure. Full propane tank, regulator working, gas valve open. Try switching propane tanks. There is some kind of valve inside of the tank that will stop gas flow if the main valve is opened too quickly.


----------



## doctord1955 (Jan 5, 2013)

It can be something as small as a spiderweb causing the problem!


----------



## dward51 (Jan 5, 2013)

Most burners have a way to unscrew and remove the burner face.  I would then run a round brush down the horn of the burner to the venturi.  Spider webbing can be hard to see sometimes and could have been place there before you bought the unit.  It does not take at lot of webbing to make it act odd also.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 5, 2013)

Gomie, evening and welcome to the forum......   turn off the burner..... turn off the tank..... open the tank valve VERY slowly.....  There is an idiot valve in the tank valve.... it won't allow the tank to open to atmospheric pressure... slightly and very slowly opening it will allow the line to the burner to pressurize before the idiot valve "kicks in"..... and then full pressure to the burner will be restored.....  

Please take a moment and stop into roll call so our members can give you a proper introduction.... Also, in your profile, you location filled in will help in the future answer any questions you may have...    Dave 

*Roll Call*


----------



## linguica (Jan 5, 2013)

X2  Thanks Dave....This is why you get paid the big bucks here..........


----------



## daveomak (Jan 5, 2013)

Linguica said:


> X2  Thanks Dave....This is why you get paid the big bucks here..........


It's a very,very tough job.... the pay makes it soooooo worth it....


----------



## brutus brewer (Mar 27, 2014)

I know this is an old thread but my questions pertains to the topic.  I just purchased the Masterbuilt XL propane smoker.  I assembled it last night and the connection from the propane valve to the venturi isn't tight at all, the venturi simply slid into the opening.  Is this correct?  It seems like there should be a covered connection or the gas will leak from the opening, I'm kind of scared to fire it up.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 27, 2014)

Are you installing the parts according to the manual......    Pictures of all the pieces would help.....   
The orifice/venture connection can be different on each  manufacturer....   

Is the tank to orifice/jet tight.... hose, regulator etc....


----------



## brutus brewer (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes, everything was installed correctly.  Here's the picture from the manual:













inset pic.jpg



__ brutus brewer
__ Mar 27, 2014






What I've assembled matches this, to me it seems incomplete as I was expecting a solid connection from the gas to the burner.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 27, 2014)

BB, The orifice slides into the venture.....  It doesn't need to be a tight fit as long as all the parts and pieces are bolted together...    The orifice speeds up the propane and the slots in the venture allow air to be sucked in for a proper air/fuel mix....   Some burner assemblies go farther and have an air adjustment to tweak the flame....     
After assembly, turn the tank off, turn the burner off.....    SLOWLY open the tank....   you may hear a slight ping or pop....  that is the safety valve setting.....  then slowly open the gas valve on the burner and light.........   If you do not get a "good" flame, turn off the burner valve, turn off the tank....  turn on the tank and light the burner again.....  

Dave


----------



## brutus brewer (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for your input. I fired it up last night to season it and there was a good flame and no problems.


----------

